# Basket Muzzle options



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf has been using this muzzle - DT Muzzle - a good heavy duty wire basket. He wears it with no problem, that does not mean he likes it, but doesn't fight with it. His vet even likes the muzzle, says it gives him a tough guy macho look - that isn't the image I want to send with this dog. I know, odd thing to say about a GSD but he does that enough with his own antics at times.

I am looking at these 2 muzzles to replace it with- Italian Basket Dog Muzzle Size 7 or Ultra Dog Muzzles . The Italian basket looks like it would have a better fit but I hesitate because there isn't a top strap so I am not real sure just how secure the muzzle would be. The main thing I am looking for is secure, lighter in weight and black (so it won't be such an attention getter - current muzzle seems to draw people in instead of keeping them away).

Any experience with these or other brands/types you recommend instead?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have several years of experience with the Italian Basket Muzzle; I actually bought mine from that company and they were good with sizing questions. 7 "seems" a bit small.

For a dog who is a little snarky or for keeping a dog from bothering something (like bandages) it is great. I have had to punch an extra hole in the strap for mine to make it fit right but it seems very comfortable for the dog.

In terms of it staying on the dog, pretty secure; I had one on Cyra and on Grim for over a week each (except for eating) when they were dealing with bandages. I used one for Beau when I go to the vet. He behaves just fine but he has a "presence" about him that seems to make some nervous. 

That said, if the dog is truly aggressive...I would get something a little more robust.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

The ultra basket muzzle company used to make a muzzle exactly like the italian muzzle you posted. They stopped making it and started making the ultra muzzle. They claimed they fit better with better/more secure construction.
I have put both styles on many, many dogs. The ultra muzzle does appear to not fit a small percentage of dogs, one size will fit length but pinches the sides of the dogs muzzle while the next size is too big and sits up on their eyes. But it was the same with their old style as well. I prefer the ultra to their original, the italian style muzzle had a stiffer plastic that many dogs broke - especially in the winter when the plastic would get cold. 
Both are quite secure in regards to staying on.
If you plan to use it for licking/chewing do NOT go with the ultra muzzle - it has an opening where the dogs mouth is to get treats through and the dogs can lick through it. I tried using it to prevent one of my dogs from licking and it did not work for that in the least bit. It also did not prevent her from chewing the garbage haha.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd recommend this adjastible muzzle for absolutely everything. It looks as a decorative mask and doesn't frighten people, it is soft and comfortable, you can undo the buckle and play ball, or tighten it very quickly if anything: Royal Soft Nappa Adjustable Anti-Barking Leather Dog Muzzle [M63##1073 Nappa Padded Muzzle] - $79.00 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies


----------

